# Living plants (Toxic and non Toxic?)



## zfro (Jun 26, 2017)

What are safe plants that I can incorporate with my gu. Also what plants are toxic. I am currently going to put papyrus, coleus, and caladium (arrowhead plant)






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie25 (Jun 27, 2017)

Not sure how much they'll tear plants up, as I'm new and don't have a tegu yet, but ficus, schefflera, umbrella tree, hibiscus, palms, dracaena, miracle fruit and many others are safe for other reptiles(I use them in my bioactive cham enclosures).


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jun 27, 2017)

Most plants will be stomped within hours maybe a day or two if your lucky. I tried pothos as it's very hard to kill but it was still trampled. I'm There is a safe plant list for chameleons somwe here that should work for tegus if you want to try it. Whatever you do, make sure it's something very hardy, I've had trouble simply securing lights properly.


----------



## zfro (Jun 28, 2017)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Most plants will be stomped within hours maybe a day or two if your lucky. I tried pothos as it's very hard to kill but it was still trampled. I'm There is a safe plant list for chameleons somwe here that should work for tegus if you want to try it. Whatever you do, make sure it's something very hardy, I've had trouble simply securing lights properly.


Yea he trampled 2 within the first 30 mins LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Jun 28, 2017)

It'll look like a shredded hell hole in an hour don't waste the money


----------



## zfro (Jun 28, 2017)

Yea I'm going to hang some pothos to see if that works and I put some ivy in. The papyrus is holding up so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

